# Oneida Mini Gorilla?



## sjm1580 (Aug 28, 2016)

Does anyone know of or have any experience with Oneida Mini Gorilla? 

This unit will be for a portion of my garage of about a 15' x 24' space and am looking for a quality system (I hate buying things twice). I will run a miter saw, table saw, jointer, planer, band saw and drill press when my shop is fully put together (mainly one machine at a time). 

I am trying to find the best system for my space and use. Does it sound like this system will have the HP to get the job done? Are there others I should be looking at?

Thanks for the help!

Steve


----------

